# Cambiar / y /home a otras particiones diferentes!

## HitMaker

Muy buenas, llegó el momento y después de estar conviviendo Windows y Linux en mi equipo de sobremesa durante largos años voy a darle la patada a Windows.

Entonces la idea es cargarme la SDA1 de windows y meter ahi la / de Linux, y la /home pasarla a la particion sda2 que ahora tiene juegos de Windows...

Entonces como está ahora:

sda1 --> sistema windows 7

sda2 --> juegos windows

sda3 --> datos/saco ntfs 

sda4 --> extendida

sda5 --> logica con series ntfs 

sda6 --> swap

sda7 --> /

sda8 --> /home

La idea es cepillarme sda1, sda2 y sda3. Pasar la / a sda1 y la /home a sda2 y ya después cargarme la extendida y sda3 y reparticionar ese espacio libre.

Si el fstab lo tengo referenciado por el número de sda y no el UUID, me hace falta hacer algo más una vez pase todo a las otras particiones?

Haría un cp -a /* al punto de montaje de la sda1 no? Y lo mismo con /home (claro que al hacer el primer cp -a pues aparte de pasar toda la / me copiaría la /home incluida), alguna forma de decirle que copie toda la partición / menos /home?

Un saludico   :Razz: 

----------

## esteban_conde

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt --> cp -a ./* /mnt -->rm -rf /home -->umount /mnt.

es decir copiamos /home a sda2 y despues lo eliminamos para que no se copie al pasar / a sda1, despues de esto tedrias que crear el directorio home para que fuese el punto de montaje de sda2.

 *Quote:*   

> alguna forma de decirle que copie toda la partición / menos /home?
> 
> 

 Puede que si pero si soy sincero en man cp no lo veo y siempre que he hecho algun canvalache de ese tipo lo he hecho como te comento arriba.

Por supuesto en fstab deberas cambiar /dev/sda7 / por /dev/sda1 / y lo mismo para /home.

Tambien deberás modificar grub o cualquier otro gestor de arranque que tengas instalado para que recoja el cambio de raíz.

----------

## HitMaker

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt --> cp -a ./* /mnt -->rm -rf /home -->umount /mnt.
> 
> es decir copiamos /home a sda2 y despues lo eliminamos para que no se copie al pasar / a sda1, despues de esto tedrias que crear el directorio home para que fuese el punto de montaje de sda2.
> 
> 

 

No sería así?

COPIO / (root)

1º mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root (o el nombre que haya dado en /mnt)

2º cp -a /* /mnt/root/ (el . hace falta ? )

3º elimino /home con rm -rf /home

COPIO /home

1º mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/home

2º cp`-a /home/* /mnt/home/

Después configuro el fstab para las nuevas particiones así como el grub. 

O se me está pasando algo?

EDIT, vale ya entendí tu punto  :Laughing: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 1º mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root (o el nombre que haya dado en /mnt)
> 
> 2º cp -a /* /mnt/root/ (el . hace falta ? )
> 
> 3º elimino /home con rm -rf /home
> ...

  1º copia /home

2º borra home

3º copia / más abajo te digo por qué.

Es importante el orden de copiado es decir tienes que copiar /home primero despues / sin el contenido de /home.

Una vez copiado /home al punto donde hayas montado /dev/sda2 en vez de borrar home así: rm -rf /home borralo de la siguiente manera y no tendrás que crear el punto de montaje despues: cd /home -->rm -rf * luego copia / y te creará el arbol de directorios completo.

EDITO:

He modificado el post pues habia cometido varias equivocaciones que he visto despues, si alguien lo leyó que perdone, pero me interrumpieron y lo escribí usando el teléfono.

----------

## pelelademadera

facil

mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/home2

mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/raiz

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/nuevoraiz

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/nuevohome

cp -a /mnt/home2/* /mnt/nuevohome/

cp -a /mnt/raiz/* /mnt/nuevoraiz

ahi tenes todo copiadito y en prefectas condiciones...

antes de reiniciar, si tenes seteada sda1 como booteo, tener que reinstalar grub

----------

## HitMaker

Cierto me tocará reinstalar grub, no había caido!!!

Una última pregunta, es obligatorio no tener iniciado el sistema o no pasa nada por estar dentro y hacer las copias?

----------

## pelelademadera

no lo podes hacer directamente por el tema de los directorios montados dentro y demas, por eso te lo hago montar 2 veces, el / original y en /mnt/raiz

en el /original tenes todo montado encima, pero en /mnt/raiz no, esta el sistema intacto, por eso lo podes copiar.

de hecho lo he hecho mas de una vez y funciona perfectamente

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Una última pregunta, es obligatorio no tener iniciado el sistema o no pasa nada por estar dentro y hacer las copias?

 

Mejor hacerlo desde una liveCD para no copiar los puntos de montaje sobre si mismos.

----------

## Stolz

Exacto, mejor hacerlo desde un LiveCD para no copiar archivos temporales innecesarios y para asegurarse de que el sistema está en un estado consistente. Yo en vez de usar cp usaría rsync y excluiría de la copia los sistemas de ficheros virtuales como /proc /dev y /sys. Una vez acabada la copia crea a mano  /proc /dev y /sys y dentro de /dev (me refiero al /dev dentro de la copia, no el del liveCD) ejecuta

mknod console c 5 1

mknod null c 1 3

mknod zero c 1 5

mknod tty1 c 4 1

(la última se requiere para el silent splash)

recuerda que si el nombre de las particiones ha cambiado también tendrás que modificar grub.conf y fstab

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## HitMaker

Ya lo hice, sin antes cagarla... eso último de los puntos de montaje no se me había ocurrido y me puse a ello y me salió el error y paré.

El problema está en que mi sobremesa ya no tiene lector de nada, y no tenía ningún pendrive preparado con ninguna LiveCD.

Y además estaba el hecho de que mi MacBook Pro no tenía máquinas virtuales (estando todas en Gentoo) para poder crear con el unetbootin un LIVECD fácilmente. En fin que total ya pude crear un LiveCD... y todo perfecto!

MUCHAS GRACIAS!  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

No uses cp -a, sino rsync -av 

Por ejemplo, cp -a copia en los symlinks dos veces el mismo archivo y pierdes el symlink   :Confused: 

Edito: creo que para no perder los symlinks era con cp -ax; pero me faltan un montón de opciones para que cp saque un clon de tu otra partición.

¿Y por qué no haces copias de seguridad con tar y las restauras a partir del liveCD?

Es lo más simple, sda5 es el mejor candidato para tenerlas... cp es desastroso para lo que pretendes hacer, rsync como el último recurso, dado que no crea ni un solo problema y tar como el penúltimo (antes de rsync).

Espero haber llegado a tiempo.

----------

## pelelademadera

man cp

 *Quote:*   

> OPCIONES DE GNU
> 
>        -a, --archive
> 
>               Preserva tanto como sea posible la estructura y atributos de los ficheros originales en  la  copia
> ...

 

copia todo tal cual cp -a, lo bueno del rsync es para cuando se quiere hacer una copia arriba de algo que ha sido modificado si no me confundo

siempre use cp -a y anda barbaro, no copia de mas ni nada

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pongo de nuevo mi receta para estos casos, nunca he tenido un problema con este método y es muy rápido también, desde un liveCD haz esto para respaldar una partición:

```
#mkdir /media/gentoo

#mount /dev/sdaX /media/gentoo

#cd /media/gentoo

#tar cvzf /ruta/respaldo/archivo.tar.gz --exclude=lost+found *

```

Ahí ya tienes tu respaldo, si algo sale mal en tu sistema, quieres volver al estado anterior de tu pc o quieres cambiar el tamaño de la partición, formatea la partición sdaX (o donde sea tu raíz, puede ser hda1, en mi caso es sda2) y ejecuta otra vez desde un liveCD:

```
#mkdir /mnt/gentoo

#mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo

#cd /mnt/gentoo

#tar xvzf /ruta/respaldo/archivo.tar.gz

```

En tu caso debes revisar la coherencia de fstab, reinicia y todo en su lugar de nuevo, lo aprendí durante la instalación de gentoo si te fijas es lo mismo que desempaquetar un stage, es rápido, fácil y dependiendo del numero de particiones que debas respaldar es práctico para estas situaciones. Te aseguro que es más rápido que hacer un cp y el respaldo lo guardas donde puedas/quieras.

Esto es como si instalaras gentoo pero sin compilar, tu stage ya esta hecho a la medida, lueog te pasas a reinstalar grub, igual desde el liveCD.

Espero te sirva. Suerte.

----------

## HitMaker

Pues ya está hecho y no he perdido nada que yo sepa con cp -a!!! pero bueno!

GRACIAS

----------

